# mini c-arm



## ls0403 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is anyone billing for docs using fluoroscopy (intra-operatively) in the ER or outpatient hospital setting via mini c-arm. Physician does the work & official report (no radiologist involved). 

I've read the Sept 2006 Ortho Coding Alert and the 2007 Vol.10 follow-up article and am still unsure when the physician can bill for mini c-arm usage in the ER or hospital setting. 

Can anyone shed some light on this for me please? Any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## cconroycpch (Nov 28, 2007)

The physician is able to bill for the professional component of the procedure (modifier 26), but not for the technical component (TC).


----------

